# Cannot ping the physical gate from the my VM



## Mace676 (Feb 28, 2020)

Hi,
Sorry I am a new member in this forum. I had a web app that was hosted in freebsd running Virtual in a win 7 machine. Everything worked fine before, but out of the blue I could it didn't checked with all my conf file everything seems well, but when I ping my gateway it couldn't seem to exit the virtual machine outside.


----------



## gpw928 (Feb 28, 2020)

You don't say what sort of hypervisor you are using.  In any event, they all generally have several options for how the virtual NIC for the client is configured.  You need to check those options.  You probably need a "bridge" if you want the client to reach the outside world.  How you get that depends on the particular hypervisor.  You may also need to specifically configure the "device model" emulation used for the virtual NIC.


----------

